# Tax threshold in Portugal



## mcathie (Nov 29, 2010)

I underastand there is a in come threshold below which there are no tax fees (Euro 147,000/year). Given the current economic situation, does that threshold still exits? Are there tax exceptions for pensioners?

Thanks


----------

